# Raleigh Chain Guard



## wrongway (Dec 3, 2014)

I am exploring the idea of restoring the 1970 Raleigh Sports bike that was converted to a Road Bike. I wouldn't go to all this trouble, but it is a 23" frame and I need all the tall bikes I can get! I think I have most all of the parts already in the garage I need. The one problem I might be facing is that the last guy ground off the attachments for the chain guard, I'm told. Can someone post a picture of a chain guard for this bike and where it attaches? I have one from a Huffy that I think might work and it attaches with clamps.  Thanks!


----------

